# Where do you buy your tools?



## ToolmanTom (Dec 17, 2011)

I buy alot of tools at fleamarkets, garage sales, etc.  Where do most of you buy your tools?  Flea markets? Brick and mortar stores? Online?  Just curious as to where you acquire all the cool tools that  live in your garage.


----------



## d.yaros (Dec 18, 2011)

If it is a hand tool, and Craftsman makes it, I buy mine at Sears.


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep. Craftsman, where replacement is easy and the stores are everywhere.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 18, 2011)

Craftsman and SnapOn for hand tools, Power tools are usually with whoever has what I want or has the best deal at the time. I have also acquired quite a few good things with Craig's List.


----------

